# Convertir grupo electrogeno manual a electrico?



## gepelbaum (Feb 7, 2013)

Que tal muchachos, estoy investigando grupos electrogenos para el trabajo y me surgio la duda de si a un grupo electrogeno con arranque manual se le puede buscal la vuelta para que arranque con un bonton.. es posible?
se me ocurre que tal vez utilizando el porpio generador y exitandolo de cierta forma se pueda lograr hacer que funciones como un burro de arranque y luego conmutarlo a la forma original..
estoy loco? hay desarrolos de esto? alguen lo hizo?
ojo!.. la idea es hacerlo con lo que esta y no agregarle un motor para el arranque, si se puede se puede y si no .. no .. consulto nomas.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 7, 2013)

Si se puede, se llama ARRANCADOR automatico, lo de excitar no lo entiendo, acaso no tiene motor de arranque???  no hay que excitar nada eso es parte del generador, el arranque de un grupo se hace sobre el motor, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 7, 2013)

No tiene burro de arranque y querés utilizar el generador para eso ? 

Hace más de 50 años se utilizaba el DynaStart , que hacía justamente eso , pero era a carbones y tenía bobinados independientes para cada función !

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=...e=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=iw&ei=ddYTUfeBJ4Wi9QTFloH4Aw

Saludos !


----------



## gepelbaum (Feb 8, 2013)

aajajajaaj dynastart!!! que lo tiro! te remontaste en el tiempo malll ehh! mi viejo tenia un dkw por aquel entonces.

claro!, ve que me exprese mal porque fdesergio tampoco comprendio bien a que me refia

vamos a lo puntual entonces. 
Pregunto: es posibe a este grupo electrogeno gamma elite 3500 http://www.gammaherramientas.com.ar/productoDetalle37-493.html modificarlo electricamente para que se pueda arrancar con solo pulsar un boton? 
solo se puede agregar las siguientes cosas: un pulsador, una bateria y un par de reles o sensores
bajo ningun punto de vista se admite el agregado de motores o burros de arranque.

igual creo que la respuesta es no... no es cierto?
los grupos mas grandes pero de este tipo, digamos de 7500 o 1000 como hacen para arrancar? con un pequeño burro? estuve buscando despieces pero no encontre de estos ultimos como para ver. 
Si alguno tiene uno a mano... mas que agradecido!

Muchas gracas


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 8, 2013)

Alguna vez lo hice pero el grupo o planta esa tenia motor de arranque, ademas  si funciona con  gasolina debes pensar en que esas maquinas arrancan con el choque activado (chocadas) y cuando calientan se deben soltar el choque, mejor buscala con motor de arranque  yo las he visto desde 4KVA te sera mas facil hacer la adaptacion que deseas, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## gepelbaum (Feb 8, 2013)

ahh ok ok, fdsergio, no se puede.
era eso lo que queria saber, a demas me habia olvidado del choque.. asi que hay que ponerle alguna suerte de solenoide.. no se puede
bah.. si se puede, pero rompo la regla de agregarle cosas.
Muchas gracias!


----------



## jucaceledon (Feb 14, 2013)

fdesergio, QUIESIERA HACERLE UNA CONSULTA, SI BIEN NO TIENE MUCHA RELACION CON EL TEMA EN CUESTION, ALGO TIENE QUE VER:

TENGO LA SIGUIENTE interrogante:

1.-es un sistema que trabaja en 12 v y quiero alimentarlo con energia no contaminante

        a.- Pongo un panel solar, para generar 12 v
        b.- del panel arranco un motor de partida ( debe hacer algo para trabajar con motor siempre( aqui creo que esta lo complicado)
        c.- Del motor de partida a un generador de iman permanente 
        d.- del generador permanente a una bateria y de ahi al sistema


si bien tengo relativamente claro el sistema, mi consulta se puede hacer?????, tiene informacion donde buscar y hacer este tema

juan carlos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 14, 2013)

Lo único que vas a lograr es descargar la batería.

La magia no existe , el generador siempre entregará menos de lo que consume el motor , así que si partís de una batería cargada por completo , en poco tiempo (horas o minutos) se descargará completamente.


----------



## electromecanico (Feb 15, 2013)

este generador no tiene una salida de 12 volt?? por medio de esta se podria hacer un juego de rele inversor y usarlo como arranque


----------



## jucaceledon (Feb 15, 2013)

DOSMETROS

pero la celda solar no ayudaria en este caso a respaldar y cargar la bateria cuando el consumo sea bajo

juan carlos


----------



## Scooter (Feb 15, 2013)

Si quieres energía "gratis", no existe, paga por paneles solares y generadores eólicos que es lo mas parecido; no es gratis porque la energía lo és pero la instalación no.

Si pones motores y demás "tonterías"* solo quemarás la energía que tanto te ha costado conseguir.

Perdón por la palabra "tonterías", espero no ofender, pero es la definición mas clara y directa que se me ocurre; poner un motor y un generador es una absoluta tontería.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 15, 2013)

Si ponés solamente el panel solar con la batería está perfecto 

El error es pretender poner un motor que mueva un generador a cargar la batería  

Números sencillos , el motor de 1 kWatt en realidad consume 1,15 kWatt eléctico , debido al roce de rodamientos  , al roce con el aire , al gasto del ventilador y al calentamiento de los bobinados. Por otro lado el generador toma 1 kWatt mecánico y entrega 0,85 kWatt eléctico.

Siempre vas en pérdida con ese sistema , ese sistema solo funciona en los videos de You-tonto


----------



## jucaceledon (Feb 15, 2013)

Disculpen la ignorancia pero que pasa si son generador con iman permante, cambia en algo las perdidas???


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 15, 2013)

jucaceledon dijo:


> Disculpen la ignorancia pero que pasa si son generador con iman permante, cambia en algo las perdidas???



Distintos numero pero igual resultado: Mayores pérdidas que lo generado


----------



## Scooter (Feb 16, 2013)

Siempre hay pérdidas si o si

El rozamiento de los rodamientos (no existen los superodamientos)
El calentamiento de los conductores (si que existen los superconductores pero a 200ºC bajo cero)
Pérdidas magnéticas; histéresis y corrientes de Foucoault
Pérdidas en los entrehierros (no puedes hacer un motor que roce el rotor y el estator)
El aire que empuja el ventilador del motor etc
Videos de youtube de máquinas del movimiento perpetuo, de que la tierra es hueca o plana y de marcianos paseando por la Gran Vía hay unos cuantos


----------



## jucaceledon (Feb 16, 2013)

mmmmmmm



y que aconsejan Ustedes, la idea es mantener un sistema en 12 volt, lo mas economico posible


gracias


juan carlos


----------



## Scooter (Feb 18, 2013)

Pues como saiempre la respuesta es "depende".
Tienes que mirar consumos, porque decir 12V es solo ouna pequeña parte, tiempo de luz solar, días nublados, días de uso etc etc.
Precios de paneles, precios de aerogeneradores, precio de la gasolina, de un motogenerador, de conectar a la red eléctrica etc y después decides.


----------

